# Working Holiday visa France for Canadians



## gxm

Hello, 

I'm planning to apply for my working holiday visa soon. My question is, do I need a medical exam and police check for the working holiday visa?


----------



## Harry Moles

gxm said:


> I'm planning to apply for my working holiday visa soon. My question is, do I need a medical exam and police check for the working holiday visa?


What do the instructions say?


----------



## gxm

Harry Moles said:


> What do the instructions say?


"If applicable, present a medical certificate and a clean criminal record" then another site doesn't mention it at all. And I read somewhere else that says I do not need to provide it since I'm Canadian


----------



## Harry Moles

gxm said:


> "If applicable, present a medical certificate and a clean criminal record" then another site doesn't mention it at all. And I read somewhere else that says I do not need to provide it since I'm Canadian


Contacting the consulate might be the next step, if other sources don't provide a definitive answer.


----------



## ccm47

Are you aware that "seasonal" vacancies ar being advertised now? Some companies are complaining that they have had few or even no applications. If they don't get any interest then they won't be able to open.


----------



## JayBee1

Hello. If you haven't already, go to France-visas.gouv.fr | The official website for visa application to France
Answer the questions and that will be your official answer. 
Cheers


----------



## gxm

ccm47 said:


> Are you aware that "seasonal" vacancies ar being advertised now? Some companies are complaining that they have had few or even no applications. If they don't get any interest then they won't be able to open.


What companies?


----------



## gxm

JayBee1 said:


> Hello. If you haven't already, go to France-visas.gouv.fr | The official website for visa application to France
> Answer the questions and that will be your official answer.
> Cheers


When I searched most people said they didn't need it but I'll call the consulate to make sure. Thanks


----------



## gxm

Harry Moles said:


> Contacting the consulate might be the next step, if other sources don't provide a definitive answer.


I will, thanks!


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

No help to you, but my daughter has just got her young persons holiday/work visa for Canada. She thinks it may have helped that she did everything in French and asked for all correspondence in French, even though (for some odd reason) she couldn't use her Belgian passport for the application and had to use her UK one (regretting now that she never bothered to get a French passport even though she can).

Another quirk was that she had to get a police check in the UK (she lives in Glasgow), but Belgium is one of the countries that a police check isn't necessary  

She's off to Montreal, by the way.


----------



## ccm47

gxm said:


> What companies?


Pierre et Vacances own Center Parcs and they have a brand new site opening this year in the Landes The link is here: http://jobs.groupepvcp.com/fr/342/jobs/domaine_les_landes_de_gascogne. No doubt their other locations have some vacancies too but Casteljaloux is not far from me so I read the local press articles bewailing the lack of applications.

A quick search on Google. for emplois saisonniers 2022 gives lots of choice including some at Camping Sanguinet (just off the Atlantic Coast).

Hope that helps.


----------

